# Water or Milk ?



## wow101 (Oct 27, 2011)

How  big is the difference between using water or milk in a protein shake? Alot of people say water..but I prefer milk..what is the best type of milk to use? I usually use 2% or fat free..


----------



## K1 (Oct 27, 2011)

I don't know that there is a significant difference, I use either...Mostly water though, but I love fat-free skim milk and can go through a gallon every 1-2 days.....


----------



## willI'm (Oct 28, 2011)

In my opinion it depends on what are you trying to do, bulking..cutting. If you are bulking milk is perfect in your protein shake.But if you are cutting I wouldn't recommend milk as it contains a rather high amount of simple sugars (lactose) which is not a good carb for cutting.


----------



## freddie (Oct 29, 2011)

milk for bulking, but however even when bulking I would advise to stay away from simple sugars


----------



## ASHOP (Oct 29, 2011)

wow101 said:


> How  big is the difference between using water or milk in a protein shake? Alot of people say water..but I prefer milk..what is the best type of milk to use? I usually use 2% or fat free..



I like milk myself..plus you get a little extra protein when you use it.


----------



## mc63s (Oct 31, 2011)

I prefer milk myself too, also if my diet is on spot I like when i'm cutting too


----------



## mzack (Nov 1, 2011)

mc63s said:


> I prefer milk myself too, also if my diet is on spot I like when i'm cutting too



ditto


----------



## mzack (Nov 12, 2011)

mc63s said:


> I prefer milk myself too, also if my diet is on spot I like when i'm cutting too



same here


----------



## Aidan (Mar 6, 2012)

Hi buddy,....
Really,.....it is good point.Water have own importance and milk have own
importance in our life.Both things giving us energy and keep us active every
time.


----------



## Cyrus (Mar 8, 2012)

Definitely, the milk is better. But I'm still confused that which one?
I mean, fatty or fat free. 
I usually use creamy milk for my smoothies.


----------



## quiny (Mar 14, 2012)

Great tips for me.......Thanks guys.


----------



## jhonson (Jun 30, 2012)

I believe we need water more than milk for our bodies to function efficiently. And lots of people have trouble digesting dairy products. So I think water is better. but I love milk!


----------



## jhonson (Jul 1, 2012)

I like both.


----------



## jhonson (Jul 1, 2012)

But prefer milk.


----------



## reesemorgon (Sep 18, 2012)

Water and milk both are very important for health.If any one wants to healthy life ,so they daily drink milk and water.Water is solve all health problem of skin ,just like anc e and wrinkle problem,so daily drink water for 7 to 8  time.


----------



## Stallion (Oct 3, 2012)

I think the issues with milk are sugars and its estrogenicity, which is more prominent is soy milk. I don't see how a glass a day would hurt much. I prefer skim milk if I have cereal. I uses either for my shakes but mostly water.


----------



## jorkof (Oct 24, 2012)

In my opinion it depends on what are you trying to do, bulking..cutting. If you are bulking milk is perfect in your protein shake.But if you are cutting I wouldn't recommend milk as it contains a rather high amount of simple sugars (lactose) which is not a good carb for cutting.


----------



## Collinb (Oct 25, 2012)

I prefer milk with cinnimon and a banana =D


----------



## IPGear (Oct 26, 2012)

Collinb said:


> I prefer milk with cinnimon and a banana =D



I will have to try this. Sounds pretty tasty!!


----------



## slide (Oct 27, 2012)

I know this is an old(er) thread...but re: shakes...my pre-workout is water with Protein powder (chocolate PB) with oatmeal, and frozen blueberries...and a little bit of PB (yeah, I like the PB). Absolutely delicious. 

But that banana and cinnamon sounds good too...will have to give that a try. 

-s


----------



## PRIDE (Oct 27, 2012)

slide said:


> I know this is an old(er) thread...but re: shakes...my pre-workout is water with Protein powder (chocolate PB) with oatmeal, and frozen blueberries...and a little bit of PB (yeah, I like the PB). Absolutely delicious.
> 
> But that banana and cinnamon sounds good too...will have to give that a try.
> 
> -s



That sounds pretty good bro! Shit throw the banana and cinnamon in with the shake you have listed above and that doesn't too bad all together!!


----------



## LuKiFeR (Oct 28, 2012)

Vanilla Protein mix....milk......ice cubes...frozen blueberries...frozen strawberries....bananas......
And...



ICE CREAM!!!!!   (Tastes great when yur soaked in sweat and hot as hell)


----------



## slide (Oct 29, 2012)

PRIDE. said:


> That sounds pretty good bro! Shit throw the banana and cinnamon in with the shake you have listed above and that doesn't too bad all together!!



I threw a banana in this morning (last one--pretty ripe) along with some cinnamon with my blend and it was pretty damn good. Might be a new staple (but I need some more bananas). 

-s


----------



## ProFIT (Oct 30, 2012)

Going to have to try this one! Sounds like it will hit the spot!


----------



## Jim550 (Oct 30, 2012)

Milk is just not advised when dieting hard, other than that there's no reason not use milk imo and it makes the shake taste better as well


----------



## Rella (Oct 30, 2012)

Collinb said:


> I prefer milk with cinnimon and a banana =D



oooo yeaaaa :love1:


----------

